# Golden on Petfinder - Indiana



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Here is her link. She is a beauty! 

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Columbia City, IN | Molly

Wish I had room for one more!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heart of gold*

HEART OF GOLD

I MOVED Molly's thread over here to : Golden Ret. Cases, and I emld.
GRRACE for her.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-city-molly-beaut-golden-ret.html#post1259651


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Update-reclaimed by owner*









*Molly *Reclaimed* - Adopted! *

Golden Retriever
Size: Large 
Age: Adult 
Sex: Female 

*Notes:*



*All of our dogs are up to date on vaccinations, given prescription strength wormer and flea preventative and are heartworm tested! For an additional fee we can microchip them.* 

The application approval process may take 3 to 5 business days.



*Whitley County Animal Shelter & Adoption Center*

Columbia City, IN
260-244-6664 [email protected] 



























Petfinder Adopted Dog | Golden Retriever | Columbia City, IN | Molly *Reclaimed*​


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so happy for this girl! YAY!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

That made my day!!!


----------

